# Free calls on Mobiles



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

Did you know that if you have a pay as you go your phone does not use all your credit up, under the AF rules set out by phone providers, your phone can store upto €10 in hidden credits, to find your hidden credit on your phone, press *#0104##G0tu#*


----------

